# List of all of GM Presas' Previous Personal Students



## Guro Harold (Jul 8, 2006)

Please use this thread to document all of GM Remy A Presas' previous personal students.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 8, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Please use this thread to document all of GM Remy A Presas' previous personal students.



What defines a personal Student? 

Seminars?

Private training?

Rank?

Titles?


----------



## barnaby (Jul 8, 2006)

Daniel Steven DiVito (Los Angeles California) was ranked by Mr. Presas himself, as was the late Tom Zoppi (Seattle, Washington).


----------



## modarnis (Jul 8, 2006)

Here is a somewhat incomplete (read off the top of my head) list of persons in the Connecticut and Massachussets area Who had/have BB Rank, private training of significant duration, and multiple seminars:


Connecticut:

Lee Lowery 6th degree  1981-1995 active
Brian Zawilinski 5th Degree/MOTT  1982 until Present
Frank Shekosky 4th mid 1980s-present
John Palais (at least a second) mid to late 80's-1994
Wayne Tanguay 3rd 1992-present
Brett Salafia 3rd   1983-1984, 1993-present

There are numerous others with blackbelt rank who do not meet the private training criteria

Massachusets:

David Hoffman Datu, 5th Degree  early 1980s-present
J. Richard Roy 5th 1981 to present
Janet Aalfs 4th 1981 to present
Alix Lavaud 4th  early 1980s-present
Ken Dejesus  2nd or 3rd  mid 1980's-mid 1990's ( I think he lives in Fla now)

Again There are numerous others with blackbelt rank who do not meet the private training criteria


----------



## Gryphon (Jul 9, 2006)

Guro Ernie Laberge out of Easthampton, MA was a personal student of Prof. Presas.


----------



## modarnis (Jul 9, 2006)

Gryphon said:
			
		

> Guro Ernie Laberge out of Easthampton, MA was a personal student of Prof. Presas.


 
I new I would forget a few trying to come up with a list.  Ernie ran Kicks and Sticks, located right on the main drag in Easthampton Ma


----------



## Tarot (Jul 9, 2006)

modarnis said:
			
		

> Again There are numerous others with blackbelt rank who do not meet the private training criteria



What does "private training criteria" mean?  And like Rich, I would also like to know what defines a personal student?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 9, 2006)

One of the purposes of this thread is for the community to provide the definition for what a private student is and to document those who had obtained that distinction.

Generally speaking, here could be some possible definitions:

Was there a general understanding between the individual and GM Presas that they were one of his personal students.   
Were they ever recognized publically by GM Presas as being one of his personal students.   
Did they receive consistent private instruction from GM Presas.


----------



## modarnis (Jul 15, 2006)

I omitted from my Mass. list one person.  He lives in New Hampshire now, but I simply forgot to include him.  His name is Larry Rocha.  He is a 4th degree and trained with the Professor from the early 90's forward


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 15, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> One of the purposes of this thread is for the community to provide the definition for what a private student is and to document those who had obtained that distinction.
> 
> Generally speaking, here could be some possible definitions:
> 
> ...


I was one under all three categories.  There have been _many_ others in the USA.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## stickarts (Jul 16, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> One of the purposes of this thread is for the community to provide the definition for what a private student is and to document those who had obtained that distinction.
> 
> Generally speaking, here could be some possible definitions:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the previous posts.
I had the good fortune to learn directly from the Prof. regularly on a  one on one basis: before or after seminars I promoted and after other camps and seminars that I attended or assisted with.
When in the area, at times, he would also stop by unexpectedly and work with me.
Also, at least once per year Prof. would personally review all of my material and give his blessing or make corrections/improvements at certain points.
For example: when I first worked with him he said I had "a strong connection with the sticks" but that my locking was weak. He then drilled me for 3 days on locking. That is how I learned the "dance of pain" that I still like to practice 
As with many other people around the world, he also was a mentor to me in martial arts and in life.
While I miss the training, I miss the man even more. He always had something cool to show or a good story to tell. 

In some cases it may be hard to exactly define if someone was a personal student, but in general, if he took the time to personally instruct someone on a regular basis than that is a good qualifier.


----------

